# NORCAR 2015... The year of "Zac Champion"



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*NORCAR 2015... The year of "Zach Champion"*

Here's the current schedule:

JANUARY 2015
01 Hangover Dash
04 NORCAR Club Race
10 Oval Day (1/10 & 1/18)
17 NORCAR Club Race
21 F.R.P. Points Series
24 NORCAR Club Race
31 NORCAR Club Race


FEBRUARY 2015
7 Oval Day (1/10 & 1/18)
15 NORCAR Club Race ****Date Change!!****
18 F.R.P. Points Series
21 NORCAR Club Race
28 NORCAR Club Race


MARCH 2015
07 NORCAR Club Race
11 F.R.P. Points Series
14 Oval Day (1/10 & 1/18)
20 & 21 HCOT (1/10 Oval)
28 NORCAR Club Race

www.norcarracing.com

discuss....


----------



## nate.wagner (Feb 11, 2014)

In before lock.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I see a few tracks are using F1 tires on WGT cars... interesting...


----------



## Chrisgt2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Normal crowd expected for tomorrow?? I might drive out again


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Really with the thread name? Why curse the kid? It's like being on the cover of SI...now he can only go down.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Adam B said:


> Really with the thread name? Why curse the kid? It's like being on the cover of SI...now he can only go down.


It's time for that young man to take his pull ups off and put on some big boy pants!
I think he can handle it, Chuck Mackin did a great job tutoring him...


----------



## Racer649 (Jan 13, 2012)

Micro_Racer said:


> I see a few tracks are using F1 tires on WGT cars... interesting...


I'm not sure I would like rubber tires on it


----------



## nate.wagner (Feb 11, 2014)

Racer649 said:


> I'm not sure I would like rubber tires on it


It seems silly to me. If you want to run rubber tires on a pan car, run F1.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

nate.wagner said:


> It seems silly to me. If you want to run rubber tires on a pan car, run F1.


Yep. Plenty of rubber tire classes available already. Not everything has to be spec tires and slow motors.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

To clarify the rubber tire WGT. I don't know of any tracks doing that yet, but it is going to be demonstrated at the CRC oval race this weekend as a potential oval class. It has also been presented to Mike that runs the Snowbirds as a possible future change to the new GT spec class. The entire reasoning behind it in oval is to reduce tire costs (not sure that is valid though).


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

According to the Spec 17.5 GT organization (spec175gt.com), they will only use the spec WGT foam tires, and they are not considering rubber tires. Currently, this organizations largest concentration of racers is in the Florida area, but other tracks have expressed interested in adopting the Spec 17.5 GT rules as outlined on their web page. Not sure if they will become the "nation" standard, but it looks like they have the most interest and participation of the 17.5 WGT racers.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

old_dude said:


> The entire reasoning behind it in oval is to reduce tire costs (not sure that is valid though).


It it is such a funny premise because in the five years I've been doing this whenever someone promotes a change as reducing cost there is usually a direct correlation between the changes and what the person proposing the changes wants to run. They typically just aren't honest enough to own their opinion and instead frame it around some BS statement "this is what is good for RC" or "this will make things cheaper". 

I have a couple of ideas. If people want VTA to survive, then don't start another class that is only marginally faster using a very similar rules set. Want WGT to get higher turnouts? Get rid of F1. Locally, I don't see issues with any individual class but i do see classes cannabilizing each other over and over again. If everyone was like CarbonJoe it wouldn't be an issue but for those of us racing two classes or less it is a total guess whether the turnout at the class level will be worth even coming to the track. The only reason I race a second class is to hedge against nobody showing up for TC. This isn't limited to being a local issue but for a guy like me who does 99% of his racing locally it does get frustrating.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Also if you want VTA to survive, don't have them do off the wall things like run backwards, inverted starts or rolling starts. Also don't make fun of or knock over the microphone the people that are running VTA.


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

I personally liked the "off the wall things" like inverted starts running reverse and rolling starts.to myself I see a big difference between vta and usgt in both speed and handling along with tuning. Yes your only going from a 25.5 to a 21.5 on paper doesn't seem to be much speed difference but to some1 like myself it's a sizable jump. I run usgt for the simple fact u have more bodies to choose from with different handling. To me it's like your saying usgt and F1 is like running the same thing becase of having the same 21.5 and rubber tires but there completely different on handling and speed. So realy it comes down to personal preferences and driving style. I run the classes I do to better myself as a driver and to have fun, I not only run at the gate but i run offroad as well in 2wd buggy and corr,4x4 buggy, corr, 1/8 buggy and truggy as well as 1/5 4x4. It's just personal preference


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

camino86 said:


> I personally liked the "off the wall things" like inverted starts running reverse and rolling starts.to myself I see a big difference between vta and usgt in both speed and handling along with tuning. Yes your only going from a 25.5 to a 21.5 on paper doesn't seem to be much speed difference but to some1 like myself it's a sizable jump. I run usgt for the simple fact u have more bodies to choose from with different handling. To me it's like your saying usgt and F1 is like running the same thing becase of having the same 21.5 and rubber tires but there completely different on handling and speed. So realy it comes down to personal preferences and driving style. I run the classes I do to better myself as a driver and to have fun, I not only run at the gate but i run offroad as well in 2wd buggy and corr,4x4 buggy, corr, 1/8 buggy and truggy as well as 1/5 4x4. It's just personal preference


Not sure if you were responding to me or Rico. If me, that is not really what I was saying.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I long for the old days. The indoor champs was 1/12 stock and mod, That was it but NORCAR had to pay the bills so next was TC stock and mod and Masters 1/12. But time rolls on.
We do need fewer classes. I am running F1 and USGT just to avoid truing tires. I stepped out of VTA just to concentrate on F1 and my TC was really old. Now I am really old and USGT is about as fast as I can handle. F1 is the adrenalin class.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

old_dude said:


> I long for the old days. The indoor champs was 1/12 stock and mod, That was it but NORCAR had to pay the bills so next was TC stock and mod and Masters 1/12. But time rolls on.
> We do need fewer classes. I am running F1 and USGT just to avoid truing tires. I stepped out of VTA just to concentrate on F1 and my TC was really old. Now I am really old and USGT is about as fast as I can handle. F1 is the adrenalin class.


Yep, the economics make it tough. To your point it must have been cool when nearly everyone ran the same class. Probably some really heated rivalries back then. F1 has caused me a few heart palpitations, especially in the "Herman Chicane".


----------



## ic-racer (Jan 21, 2007)

One way to keep a class alive is to enter _three cars_ in the same class! I'm going to build my son's touring cars into VTA and make one for myself. A little 'sticker shock' on the $$ needed to do this. $300 just for the motors. Add in wheels, tires and bodies, paint and a 5000ma for daddy brings the total over $500.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

Chaz955i said:


> Yep, the economics make it tough. To your point it must have been cool when nearly everyone ran the same class. Probably some really heated rivalries back then. F1 has caused me a few heart palpitations, especially in the "Herman Chicane".


 
It was cool .. just 1/12 stock and mod... back at the Southgate track...
I do miss it. 7 to 10 cars in one heat....


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

old_dude said:


> I long for the old days. The indoor champs was 1/12 stock and mod, That was it but NORCAR had to pay the bills so next was TC stock and mod and Masters 1/12. But time rolls on.
> We do need fewer classes. I am running F1 and USGT just to avoid truing tires. I stepped out of VTA just to concentrate on F1 and my TC was really old. Now I am really old and USGT is about as fast as I can handle. F1 is the adrenalin class.


After stepping up to 1/12 stock I can understand the tire deal. I think USGT or VTA would have been a better choice possibly. Maybe I'll see if I can turn some laps with someone's car next time I come up. Not that I want to spend the money to change classes, nor do I want to take the hit on the basically new 1/12 stock stuff I have but we'll see. 

Chris


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

old_dude said:


> Now I am really old and USGT is about as fast as I can handle. F1 is the adrenalin class.


I might not be really old as you put it (yet) but with only seeing out of one eye 1/12th stock is FAST! Those 8-9 tenths per lap over the 1/12th SPEC cars is huge for me. 

Hey, I just thought of this... the USGT and/or VTA cars are larger than a 1.12 too... Hmm


----------



## nate.wagner (Feb 11, 2014)

Chaz955i said:


> It it is such a funny premise because in the five years I've been doing this whenever someone promotes a change as reducing cost there is usually a direct correlation between the changes and what the person proposing the changes wants to run. They typically just aren't honest enough to own their opinion and instead frame it around some BS statement "this is what is good for RC" or "this will make things cheaper".
> 
> I have a couple of ideas. If people want VTA to survive, then don't start another class that is only marginally faster using a very similar rules set. Want WGT to get higher turnouts? Get rid of F1. Locally, I don't see issues with any individual class but i do see classes cannabilizing each other over and over again. If everyone was like CarbonJoe it wouldn't be an issue but for those of us racing two classes or less it is a total guess whether the turnout at the class level will be worth even coming to the track. The only reason I race a second class is to hedge against nobody showing up for TC. This isn't limited to being a local issue but for a guy like me who does 99% of his racing locally it does get frustrating.


Thing is, F1 and WGT are two totally different feels. It's not even close in comparison.

A better example of cutting classes would be to cut out VTA or USGT and 13.5 TC nationally. Having 5 TC classes is ridiculous. Oh, I forgot, now there's the Spec TC class growing too.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

nate.wagner said:


> Thing is, F1 and WGT are two totally different feels. It's not even close in comparison.
> 
> A better example of cutting classes would be to cut out VTA or USGT and 13.5 TC nationally. Having 5 TC classes is ridiculous. Oh, I forgot, now there's the Spec TC class growing too.


You are 100% spot on with them being different. The point I was (poorly) attempting to make was that when classes are added they don't just equate to more entries. Typically those entries are transfers from another class. WGT isn't a broken class due to tires or 13.5, it just got gutted by the latest class to come along. Same as 12th stock was decimated locally when the 12th spec class was introduced and VTA mostly went away when USGT got hot. Thankfully 12th is coming around but our core group of racers hasn't grown substantially and we are running three more classes than when I started five years ago. There is never going to be an even distribution of drivers so unless people started running more classes there are going to be some small fields that do little but drag out the program. Sadly, my favorite class, TC, tends to fall into that group. This is in no way a knock on the Gate or the racers. Just discussion.


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

ccm399 said:


> After stepping up to 1/12 stock I can understand the tire deal. I think USGT or VTA would have been a better choice possibly. Maybe I'll see if I can turn some laps with someone's car next time I come up. Not that I want to spend the money to change classes, nor do I want to take the hit on the basically new 1/12 stock stuff I have but we'll see.
> 
> Chris


Chris your more than welcome to give my usgt and vta car a spin on my next trip up


----------



## nate.wagner (Feb 11, 2014)

Chaz955i said:


> You are 100% spot on with them being different. The point I was (poorly) attempting to make was that when classes are added they don't just equate to more entries. Typically those entries are transfers from another class. WGT isn't a broken class due to tires or 13.5, it just got gutted by the latest class to come along. Same as 12th stock was decimated locally when the 12th spec class was introduced and VTA mostly went away when USGT got hot. Thankfully 12th is coming around but our core group of racers hasn't grown substantially and we are running three more classes than when I started five years ago. There is never going to be an even distribution of drivers so unless people started running more classes there are going to be some small fields that do little but drag out the program. Sadly, my favorite class, TC, tends to fall into that group. This is in no way a knock on the Gate or the racers. Just discussion.


Yea I understand what you're saying. I also want to run TC, my plan is to get a second car but I have a feeling it's going to sit there looking pretty except for bigger races.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Unfortunately, the issues discussed (too many classes, cost to run a class is out of hand, and lack of new faces) are all themes that I am sure if you look at old HobbyTalk posts dating back over the past 10 years, you will see a version of the same problems discussed. So what are the proposed solutions? Should NORCAR only run 4 classes? TC stock, TC Mod, 1/12th stock, and 1/12th Mod? Would we see a revolt or would the racers simply convert the VTA & USGT to TC, Trade the F1 and WGT for a 1/12th? Is it better to have 3 people racing one class and having 7 different classes on a race day or is it more fun to have 4 classes and 10 people in each class? 

I guess the good thing is that the NORCAR club members can choose to change or can choose to keep things as they are..... The paying members have the ability to voice change or to keep things status quo .....


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

Just like anything, the logical solutions will be the most unpopular answers .lol

Doug k


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Stock and Mod aren't the answer on the local level. People seem to forget that stock classes now are just as fast as mod was just a few years ago. Hence the desire to slow things down (17.5 WGT, 21.5 spec 1/12, VTA, USGT). I heard that USF1 was looking at either slower motors or moving to single cell to slow down the F1 cars.

I only run so many classes so that I have something to run. Nothing sucks more than not having someone to race with, like when nobody else decides to step up to run the Men's Class.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> Unfortunately, the issues discussed (too many classes, cost to run a class is out of hand, and lack of new faces) are all themes that I am sure if you look at old HobbyTalk posts dating back over the past 10 years, you will see a version of the same problems discussed. So what are the proposed solutions? Should NORCAR only run 4 classes? TC stock, TC Mod, 1/12th stock, and 1/12th Mod? Would we see a revolt or would the racers simply convert the VTA & USGT to TC, Trade the F1 and WGT for a 1/12th? Is it better to have 3 people racing one class and having 7 different classes on a race day or is it more fun to have 4 classes and 10 people in each class?
> 
> I guess the good thing is that the NORCAR club members can choose to change or can choose to keep things as they are..... The paying members have the ability to voice change or to keep things status quo .....


Well, since you asked....

1. Dust WGT

2. No more than 2 TC based classes. I'd stick with USGT and TC. TC only gets in because it is still relevant at big races and it is the main I show up. Yes, I'm biased.

3. Spec 1/12th becomes Novice 1/12th. Same technical rules. Win a series and you get bumped up to Stock 1/12th. Start dominating and you get bumped up to stock. You cannot run any other class while you are in "novice". 

4. Stock 1/12th

5. F1. 

Full disclosure. I'm not a club member but I try to support the club by racing as much as possible. Realistically, this framework is built toward higher entry counts in TC and FI but I think all classes could benefit. No idea if it would be viable but it is something I'd like to see.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> I heard that USF1 was looking at either slower motors or moving to single cell to slow down the F1 cars.


Guess it is supposed to be realistic in looks only. Heaven forbid a class where there is a penalty for whiskey throttling the car around the course. 

Awesome.


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

I have been reading through the posts ans while I am not a member there or have run at your guys track I feel like posting my thoughts on the issue relevant or not. One could claim that the motor manufactures are a reason for the multitude of classes in a given style of chassis. Back in the brushed days there was just a few choices. 27 turn Stock and any other turn was Mod. 1/12 had a extra 19 turn option, where I raced 19t and Mod were the only options for 1/12. I myself like the WGT and F1 but F1 is dead in Indiana and WGT is making a comeback over here.


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

Micro_Racer said:


> Unfortunately, the issues discussed (too many classes, cost to run a class is out of hand, and lack of new faces) are all themes that I am sure if you look at old HobbyTalk posts dating back over the past 10 years, you will see a version of the same problems discussed. So what are the proposed solutions? Should NORCAR only run 4 classes? TC stock, TC Mod, 1/12th stock, and 1/12th Mod? Would we see a revolt or would the racers simply convert the VTA & USGT to TC, Trade the F1 and WGT for a 1/12th? Is it better to have 3 people racing one class and having 7 different classes on a race day or is it more fun to have 4 classes and 10 people in each class?
> 
> I guess the good thing is that the NORCAR club members can choose to change or can choose to keep things as they are..... The paying members have the ability to voice change or to keep things status quo .....


I'm good as long as I'm allowed to break S***!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Grand Masta "P" said:


> I'm good as long as I'm allowed to break S***!!!!!:thumbsup:


Ha ha! I think the right to smash stuff up is written into the Gate's bylaws. You are safe.


----------



## nate.wagner (Feb 11, 2014)

Chaz955i said:


> Guess it is supposed to be realistic in looks only. Heaven forbid a class where there is a penalty for whiskey throttling the car around the course.
> 
> Awesome.


They already run comparable lap times to USGT, if it got any slower there'd be at least one F1 car for sale(mine). The throttle control is what appeals to me.


----------



## Racer649 (Jan 13, 2012)

Chaz955i said:


> Well, since you asked....
> 
> 1. Dust WGT
> 
> ...


Your picking classes based on what you like. Guys will want to run whatvthgey feel comfortable in. Reduce the classes and you have a big spread in the driving ability of the drivers. Will you be OK with getting crashed by slower drivers? How does one progress? They get discouraged and leave the hobby


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

nate.wagner said:


> They already run comparable lap times to USGT, if it got any slower there'd be at least one F1 car for sale(mine). The throttle control is what appeals to me.


Yep, I dig the formula as it is. A great class.


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

camino86 said:


> Chris your more than welcome to give my usgt and vta car a spin on my next trip up


Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Racer649 said:


> Your picking classes based on what you like. Guys will want to run whatvthgey feel comfortable in. Reduce the classes and you have a big spread in the driving ability of the drivers. Will you be OK with getting crashed by slower drivers? How does one progress? They get discouraged and leave the hobby


1. Of course, and I admitted in my post I was biased toward TC. I also indicated based on recent entry counts alone there was no strong argument to keep TC in the program. 

2. I proposed dusting a maximum of two classes out of three (VTA, TC, & WGT) that haven't had consistent draws for awhile. Turnouts tell me locally people are either not comfortable in those classes or don't care.

3. Assuming a consistent number of entries, reducing the number of classes increases the number of heats per class putting people in mains with like skilled drivers. 

4. I didn't throw much of a fit when one of my Xrays got destroyed by some guy driving backwards on the track. :thumbsup: I think I can handle getting crashed by a slower driver. I still crash people and get crashed. It is part of the game. Most of us are big boys and can handle it. 

5. How do people progress? Competition, deep fields where the a-main isn't a guarantee. This isn't very appealing to the guys who get excited about getting second place in a two car field. I tend to see that as last place but the glass half-full guys interpret it differently. Ha ha. Whether people get discouraged or not isn't my problem. I can offer help and encouragement but can't control a person's mental fortitude nor am I going to expend energy on someone moping because RC turned out harder than they expected. I've seen people blow their cars up time and time again and they kept trying and eventually got better. Others came out a couple weeks and decided it wasn't for them. Whatever. Hopefully you cast a wide enough net to keep revenue higher than expenses but it is an inexact science. 

What I'm talking about isn't anything new and is likely flawed for a number of reasons. As I said before, it is just discussion.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I have been around the block a few times (I am old). This is stuff as was stated earlier that has been around awhile. The advent of the brushless motor seems to be the main culprit this time though. As was also stated earlier, we used to have only stock and mod then 19t came along. Now the TC car has mod, 10.5, 13.5, 17.5, 21.5 and 25.5 classes. Same car just hardware tweaks to make a different class. All have appeal to some and there is a ebb and flow of racers between the classes.
It is interesting to see the fall in the 17.5 class with a rise in 21.5 right now. The renewed interest in WGT may be short term but we will see as this is an experiment with the 17.5 motor. And is 1/12 spec going to keep going.

Stay tuned!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

old_dude said:


> (I am old).


But not slow. Priorities.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Hobbywing,

You going to Grand Rapids next weekend. Ron and I are going. Kind of like a Seniors Tour.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Mackin said:


> Hobbywing,
> 
> You going to Grand Rapids next weekend. Ron and I are going. Kind of like a Seniors Tour.


No, unfortunatly we racked up some large medical bills over the holidays so doing the away dates of the 2015 Grand Slam got sidelined. I'll still be around for the local stuff. 

Have a safe trip and good luck on the Senior's tour. I think Wise designed a really good series. Should be a lot of fun.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Chuck makes solid points. 

I don't buy into the arguments about brushless motors, new stock vs. old mod and finicky slow guys that just want to win something. In my opinion that's all smoke in mirrors. If you want to increase turnout you need to promote solid competition. Now that we have 35 classes the people will never collectively decide to return to 4 even though it would give everybody exactly what they want. "Club" or not, closer competition via fewer classes will not happen without installation and promotion by leadership. Micro is correct, the people have the power to change it, and we've successfully done so... Only to turn around and blame the same resources for the problem, that we use to attempt to "fix" it.


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

My 2cents on the uprise of the slower classes may be unique to myself and maby 2 others, with me bouncing from offroad to onroad week to week it's harder for me to react with the faster cars becase in offroad we may be just as fast but are tracks are much bigger and take hits before they break so we tend to push harder, going to onroad with more grip, tighter track and closer racing my reaction times are much slower so I need the slower classes to compensate for my lag


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

camino86 said:


> My 2cents on the uprise of the slower classes may be unique to myself and maby 2 others, with me bouncing from offroad to onroad week to week it's harder for me to react with the faster cars becase in offroad we may be just as fast but are tracks are much bigger and take hits before they break so we tend to push harder, going to onroad with more grip, tighter track and closer racing my reaction times are much slower so I need the slower classes to compensate for my lag


agreed:thumbsup:.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

I disagree Jason, but I appreciate your honesty because it highlights a point I wanted to make [but didn't] in my previous post.

People (I'm guilty as well) tend to think they need a slower class to match their ability when they can't keep up with the front runners. They don't need a slower class, they need slower competition! If you were 2 seconds/lap off Chicky along with 6 other people I find it hard to believe you wouldn't have a really good time in the B every week.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Lessen said:


> Chuck makes solid points.
> 
> I don't buy into the arguments about brushless motors, new stock vs. old mod and finicky slow guys that just want to win something. In my opinion that's all smoke in mirrors. If you want to increase turnout you need to promote solid competition. Now that we have 35 classes the people will never collectively decide to return to 4 even though it would give everybody exactly what they want. "Club" or not, closer competition via fewer classes will not happen without installation and promotion by leadership. Micro is correct, the people have the power to change it, and we've successfully done so... Only to turn around and blame the same resources for the problem, that we use to attempt to "fix" it.


Like trying to stuff the genie back in the bottle. it would be amazing if there were one class most people ran where good rivalries could develop and qualifying actually meant something. USGT and F1 seem to be getting there. Both really good classes.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Racer649 said:


> Your picking classes based on what you like. Guys will want to run whatvthgey feel comfortable in. Reduce the classes and you have a big spread in the driving ability of the drivers. Will you be OK with getting crashed by slower drivers? How does one progress? They get discouraged and leave the hobby


and "Gate spec" 1:12 wasn't derived by those who prefer little pan cars? C'mon... The rest of this paragraph is unproven theory whereas limited classes has a proven history. 

I find it interesting how I hear people talk about how bad it is when people leave the hobby, yet I haven't been to the track since spring and don't recall anybody PM/call/text why I don't come out anymore. Anybody talk to Bobby lately? He's pretty invested into onroad too and used to be quite regular. Meeks? Rudy? Do we REALLY care about getting people in the door or are the ex-regulars just being used to bolster some unfounded claims of why people leave? Do you not think there are better odds of bringing back ex-regulars who already have thousands of dollars in equipment and time invested versus trying to sell that idea to Joe Schmoe that stops in for 2 minutes while walking down the strip to Aarons' on a random Saturday? Ya'll want to discuss the best way to induce progression of drivers but are blind to lack of progression of the club. Newsflash, running the class of the year is not progress. Growth is progress. I wish the best for NORCAR, I really do, but I don't get what ya'll think is so great about 2 half-full heats and 5 more with 3 a piece.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Hmm, interesting. Why do people leave? I did for awhile but that was to build a house. I came back because I crave competition. I do try to win but to me it is all in the challenge. If I win cool. That is my attitude though. If others have to win or they leave then how do you keep them.
My point about brushless motors is the class divisions by wind. Before we had only three choices (once only two), now five. I really like that we don't tear down motors to rebuild between rounds like we used to do.
By the way, Rudy is coming back I think. He bought a modern day TC.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

What would you do rather have people do stay home or come out and race. Eric has been here racing and Rudy has just bought one of my T3s. It's still supposed to be about having fun. C'mon out and race we missed you.

chuck

ps When I started the were two classes 1/12th stock and mod. Period. The idea was to start off in stock and after awhile if you wanted move to mod. Drop a couple of classes I don't care. I love VTA and it's a whole lot different at a big race than it is at a club race. 1/12th spec is a great place to start out and then move to 17.5. The main thing is come on out and have fun racing. that's why were here.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Lessen said:


> and "Gate spec" 1:12 wasn't derived by those who prefer little pan cars? C'mon... The rest of this paragraph is unproven theory whereas limited classes has a proven history.
> 
> I find it interesting how I hear people talk about how bad it is when people leave the hobby, yet I haven't been to the track since spring and don't recall anybody PM/call/text why I don't come out anymore. Anybody talk to Bobby lately? He's pretty invested into onroad too and used to be quite regular. Meeks? Rudy? Do we REALLY care about getting people in the door or are the ex-regulars just being used to bolster some unfounded claims of why people leave? Do you not think there are better odds of bringing back ex-regulars who already have thousands of dollars in equipment and time invested versus trying to sell that idea to Joe Schmoe that stops in for 2 minutes while walking down the strip to Aarons' on a random Saturday? Ya'll want to discuss the best way to induce progression of drivers but are blind to lack of progression of the club. Newsflash, running the class of the year is not progress. Growth is progress. I wish the best for NORCAR, I really do, but I don't get what ya'll think is so great about 2 half-full heats and 5 more with 3 a piece.


You make some good points but to be fair you have found the time to post that you either forgot races were coming up, were busy with family, or just too busy to come to the track. For the people that even care what more do they need to know or do you expect people already volunteering their own time and dime keeping a track open devote even more time stroking someone's fragile ego with a personal call? "Well he said he's been really busy but let me send a PM to see if it is really something else" Sorry, but IMO the suggestion is absurd. 

As Mackin and Old Dude said, It is about having fun. We put out ideas of what we would like to see but if it doesn't happen we still go to the track because even if things aren't 100% perfect in our eyes it is still a great facility and group of racers. Club tracks depend on people who are willing to show support even if their own agenda is sometimes put to the side. That doesn't work for everyone which is fine. They can find something else that brings them enjoyment.


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

Mackin said:


> ps When I started the were two classes 1/12th stock and mod. Period.


Back in my old South Florida club, it was one class. All 1/12. As a beginner, you ran a stock motor and were in the D or E main until you felt you could handle more. 

In 1986 for a $10 entry you got to:

* Join ROAR (was required)
* Help build the track (and sugar-water the asphalt)
* Bring your own shelter, power, and table
* Got about an hour of practice on the layout (it changed every race)
* Figure out your own setup (no internet)
* Ran 2 quals and the main
* No computer lap counting 
* Help tear down the track after the day

I feel this is why the older racers are more robust; we know what it was like before. So to us, racing these days is great (and all for just $20!)

What I'm getting at, is whatever it is that's bothering you at the track or making you not race, then tell someone. Don't wait for the track to come to you. For the bulk of us, we just don't see what there is to complain about.

I'm done with my "old guy" rant. Get off my lawn!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

What he said! I'd rather race than talk anyway!


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

~McSmooth~ said:


> Back in my old South Florida club, it was one class. All 1/12. As a beginner, you ran a stock motor and were in the D or E main until you felt you could handle more.
> 
> In 1986 for a $10 entry you got to:
> 
> ...


Very well said!!!! 

Doug k


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Mackin said:


> What he said! I'd rather race than talk anyway!


Talk is cheap.....and so am I.:devil:


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

~McSmooth~ said:


> Back in my old South Florida club, it was one class. All 1/12. As a beginner, you ran a stock motor and were in the D or E main until you felt you could handle more.
> 
> In 1986 for a $10 entry you got to:
> 
> ...


Those were the days.. 

Race, Marshall, Count laps then you could go back to the pits. Good times. :thumbsup:


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

I do NOT miss counting laps. or the disagreements about laps.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

I hear ya Chuck (Smith). I think we can agree to disagree on that particular front.  I'll have to do a better job if watching who's running what. I may find myself dusting off my gear if I pay a little more attention.


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

I agree 100% it is about having fun! 

To be honest I had more fun in SPEC. Not because I was one of the faster cars but because it was low maintenance (at the track). No gearing to worry about no tires sizes to check I could just relax and have fun. All I really had to do was spot check the tweak and race. I had plenty of time to take pics and chit chat with the guys in the pits and such. 

In 17.5 there is rollout, timing and car setup is MUCH more important. So I am going over the car with a fine tooth comb every time I run it. Less time for pics and chit chatting. Plus I smoked a set of tires in a weekend... Did did run quite a few practice laps but still that will end up costing a lot more. Oh, and it turns out I may need a different compound to get the steering want so there is that too. SPEC was run THIS tire until you can see the rim then repeat. 

The tire deal is the main reason I am thinking it would make sense to move to a rubber tire class. It's a personal thing. I don't mind the extra work at the track as I like tinkering with the car but I race for fun and if it is too costly (a set of tires a weekend). 

We went though the too many class deal when we ran Medina years ago. We "solved" this with open classes in all chassis types (Open 2wd, Open 4wd and Open Trunk) so we went from 6 classes to 3 and the field were tighter that ever. I realize this will NOT work in On-road! We sure did get a LOT of push back about combining them back then though. Wow... Even though I could PROVE with Scoring Pro printouts that mod was no faster than a good stock vehicle people still thought it was not fair to run against mod cars. 

I say lets just race! 

Chris


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

chuck_thehammer said:


> I do NOT miss counting laps. or the disagreements about laps.


What about frequency clips and radio impound?

Nothing like being in a race, and all-of-the-sudden *WHAMMO*

.....followed by.....

"What f****n a*****e just turned on their radio on 68?!?!?!?!?!?"


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

ccm399 said:


> I agree 100% it is about having fun!
> 
> To be honest I had more fun in SPEC.


It's why I run USGT. The cars look cool, they're plenty fast enough, and it's the biggest class right now. I started running VTA last year for similar reasons, but it seems people migrated to USGT instead (which is fine). 

Racing, to me anyway, is about going door-to-door with people. It's not about hanging on for 6 minutes and not wrecking your car. When was the last time you saw a good, door-to-door battle in a mod class? Even with 17.5 touring now, the only way to pass someone is for them to wreck, or you push them out of the way. 

Besides, if I want to do some "serious" racing, I bring out my 1/12 or 1/8 nitro on-road cars. But most often, I just want to hang out at the track, make fun of people, play some bad music, and have a good time.


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

If I switched classes I think it would be to USGT for sure. VTA does look fun though just not as good a turnout in that class. I should probably just be thankful that I have the means to run a class and stick to 17.5 though since I already have all the equipment I need.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Lessen said:


> I hear ya Chuck (Smith). I think we can agree to disagree on that particular front.  I'll have to do a better job if watching who's running what. I may find myself dusting off my gear if I pay a little more attention.


Cool. Stop by and have some fun. Think you would really enjoy USGT. Nearly as fast as TC and better looking. Field and level of competition has been strong lately.


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

OK, before I spend anymore money this year... What classes will continue to run? Will 1/12 spec still be there? What should I invest in? What should I NOT invest in?:freak:


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Grand Masta "P" said:


> OK, before I spend anymore money this year... What classes will continue to run? Will 1/12 spec still be there? What should I invest in? What should I NOT invest in?:freak:


I don't think you have much to worry about. We've been tossing ideas back and forth for discussion but that is it. I'm aware of no plans change anything and it seems the majority like things as they are. If you already have a 1/12th scale I'd say the next car to consider is a touring chassis which can be used in one of three classes (VTA, USGT, TC). If you never drove a touring chassis then VTA would probably be a good place to start.


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

Chaz955i said:


> I don't think you have much to worry about. We've been tossing ideas back and forth for discussion but that is it. I'm aware of no plans change anything and it seems the majority like things as they are. If you already have a 1/12th scale I'd say the next car to consider is a touring chassis which can be used in one of three classes (VTA, USGT, TC). If you never drove a touring chassis then VTA would probably be a good place to start.


I want to continue with 1/12spec. Sine you guys won't build an off-road course just for me guess I'll sell my slash and get a VTA. Just to p*** off those guys in that class!!! Oh yea that's the plan!!!! :wave:


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

ccm399 said:


> In 17.5 there is rollout, timing and car setup is MUCH more important. So I am going over the car with a fine tooth comb every time I run it. Less time for pics and chit chatting. Plus I smoked a set of tires in a weekend... Did did run quite a few practice laps but still that will end up costing a lot more. Oh, and it turns out I may need a different compound to get the steering want so there is that too. SPEC was run THIS tire until you can see the rim then repeat.


Chris -

Tire thing? I've been running Chrome / Greylow for two years. Before that, black / orange (basically the same as Greylow). Start tires out at 1.70 rear/ 1.65 front, and run them to the rim. I haven't changed my setup in 4 years. I only work on my cars to fix something that is broken or worn out. I bought 15 sets of 1/12 scale tires in Aug. 2013, and I still have 2 sets left.

Simplify!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Grand Masta "P" said:


> I want to continue with 1/12spec. Sine you guys won't build an off-road course just for me guess I'll sell my slash and get a VTA. Just to p*** off those guys in that class!!! Oh yea that's the plan!!!! :wave:


Last time I was at the track there was a used touring car chassis in the display case. No idea the brand or price but it may be something you could use.


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

CarbonJoe said:


> Chris -
> 
> Tire thing? I've been running Chrome / Greylow for two years. Before that, black / orange (basically the same as Greylow). Start tires out at 1.70 rear/ 1.65 front, and run them to the rim. I haven't changed my setup in 4 years. I only work on my cars to fix something that is broken or worn out. I bought 15 sets of 1/12 scale tires in Aug. 2013, and I still have 2 sets left.
> 
> Simplify!


Thanks Joe,

I did start the tires too small for sure. I think I started at 1.650r/1.620f or something like that. I think I just need to come up with "that setup" so far on the track the car pushes something fierce about 1/3 of the way through the run. I mean like .5 off my up front pace and I finish about .8-9 off. Not good. I think I am abusing the front tires too much. Not sure yet though. 

You are right though I probably just need more time with the car in the 17.5 configuration. 

Thanks for the pep talk! :thumbsup:

Chris


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

Chaz955i said:


> Last time I was at the track there was a used touring car chassis in the display case. No idea the brand or price but it may be something you could use.


Thank you! Does anybody know what chassis that is???


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Grand Masta "P" said:


> Thank you! Does anybody know what chassis that is???


Guessing by the anodizing I would bet it's a Serpent.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

ccm399 said:


> Guessing by the anodizing I would bet it's a Serpent.


Might be a VBC.


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

I think it's a vbc wildfire if I'm not mistakin, I had 1 handles realy nice but breaks easy compared to others but good car


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

CarbonJoe said:


> Chris -
> I only work on my cars to fix something that is broken or worn out. I bought 15 sets of 1/12 scale tires in Aug. 2013, and I still have 2 sets left.
> 
> Simplify!


Maybe I practice too much. I would guess with the number of laps I run on a "normal" day I would guess I would get 2 weekends out of the tires tops (Even starting at 1.7/1.65). 

I am also thinking the last layout was hard on foam tires with the two high speed hairpins. On the plus side one was a left and the other a right so tire wear was even side to side and it was TONS of fun!!! 

We'll see in a couple weeks. 

Chris


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Mackin said:


> Rudy has just bought one of my T3s.


One of your T3's... Hmm,


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow, I need to read up on here more often. It was brought up that the 17.5 TC class has shrunk. It sort of has for sure, but why? First, a few of the locals haven't been racing because of life happenings, and some are flakey and very inconsistent anyhow. Half the regulars travel to race there. I missed a few races between champs and the HO dash because of life, work, $, and holidays. Nobody called me either...hmmmm.

Here are my thoughts on classes now....
VTA - it is what it is, as long as the rules are followed except driver figure. No changes or removal of this class is needed. It's a great starter TC class. If need be, might be hard for the race director, mix it in with USGT. Run them together like a real race that has multiple classes. 
USGT - probably my favorite class, and glad to see it grow like it has. Some people I have never figured to talk about racing 17.5 TC have talked about it after running this class, awesome.
17.5 TC - one of the major classes at any event is going to be a staple at almost any club, even if only 3 people show to race it. I am in a funk, slump, or something and been doing horrible. But it's a major class and a class I enjoy. 
Gate 12th - I liked the idea, hated the extra class being added though. Another issue is there should be a rule set for how long you can run this class. Based on wins, other classes you run, age, overall experience.... Something. It was rather annoying watching people run this class for basically an ego boost. 
17.5 12th - again, another huge class at any event. It's a staple that shouldn't be removed or changed. 
WGT - ugh... I like watching these cars... I hate watching them with a 17.5 motor. I am a fan of following what the main races do or keep the class in its normal rule base. It is nice to see that putting 17.5 motors in these cars brought them back out though. But I would have liked to see it keep with 13.5. 
F1 - I have mixed emotions about this class. If we are scale racing, these should be some of the fastest and best handling cars on the track. Instead they are traction rolling, skipping, balloon tire having pan cars. I get they are fun, all classes are to those that race them. The class will never go to single cell, the cars need more weight to handle as crappy as they do. I do see it going to 25.5 though. I also think it will make for better racing, and you will be surprised at how close they are in speed/time to the 21.5. Also 25.5 has a lot of torque, your throttle finger will still get used.
BRP - @ norcar club days should be left in the 1:1 scale cars. 

Here is another thing we have to remember, and the most important thing. If people want to race in a heat of only 3 cars, who cares?!? I drive 200 miles to race with Joe, Chuck, and maybe somebody else. It kinda sucks sometimes. But as long as people are paying an entry fee I have a reason to make that drive. The entry fees keep the doors open. If you want to have a place to race any class you want, show up, race, and support the place. Every person on here has a different opinion and view on how things should be done. I know of too many tracks that have closed because the track tried to please everybody. It can't be done. Support your track, have fun, and swallow chucks meat.


----------



## Racer649 (Jan 13, 2012)

Adam B said:


> Wow, I need to read up on here more often. It was brought up that the 17.5 TC class has shrunk. It sort of has for sure, but why? First, a few of the locals haven't been racing because of life happenings, and some are flakey and very inconsistent anyhow. Half the regulars travel to race there. I missed a few races between champs and the HO dash because of life, work, $, and holidays. Nobody called me either...hmmmm.
> 
> Here are my thoughts on classes now....
> VTA - it is what it is, as long as the rules are followed except driver figure. No changes or removal of this class is needed. It's a great starter TC class. If need be, might be hard for the race director, mix it in with USGT. Run them together like a real race that has multiple classes.
> ...


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

As far as the gate spec class goes, I don't think anyone should be kicked out of a class because they are faster than everyone else. I think the slower drivers should run the GT body and when someone becomes faster by many laps they run a GTP body. Then there is two divisions within one class and called out that way. To many pro RC racers don't understand that 17.5 1/12 is just to fast for some racers regardless of your opinion. Having people who dont even race making judgement calls about how the gate runs the show is just stupid. 

Everyone has things they like and don't like, I HATE the 1 o'clock starting time at the gate, I work just about every Sat. by the time I get there, get Jake ready to race, I have no time to get enough practice for myself. But in no way do I want to change how the Gate runs there program based on my problems.
See I don't have the time or want to run the show, so I am more than happy to aceppt what is offered, and happy to have a place to run. I can not believe some of the dumb comments I hear at the track and online. We are all blessed to have one of the nicest clubs in the country. 


Doug K.


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Agreed... The Gate is a great place to race! Hats off to ALL people that have and continue to keep the doors open. I know first hand running a track is not always a walk in the park as they say. 

Good work to all.


Doug, good idea about the body based on performance (of the driver). I know when Waynie and I first talked about me getting back into onroad he though the SPEC class would be a great fit for me and it was (at the time). After a few months and some of the faster guys moving to 17.5 or other classes it seemed there was a shift to promote the the SPEC class as a beginners class (which is fine) so I though it would be best to move up as well. The body idea is cool though. I still have the SPEC stuff too. 


Chris


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

For those unable to attend what is sure to be a fantastic MWGS race, who is coming out on the 17th and what classes are you planning on running?

I'm in for: TC, AKA the man class.
USGT


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

Usgt and maby F1


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Chaz955i said:


> I'm in for: TC, AKA the man class.
> USGT


Yes! TC, USGT, F1, 1/12.


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

I can't make it this weekend.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

ccm399 said:


> I can't make it this weekend.


You need to get Tina a 1/12 spec car.


----------



## ic-racer (Jan 21, 2007)

Just finished my new USGT body:


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

Jake will be running 1/12 spec and WGT I may be pit man, I haven't even started on my new 1/12.

Doug K


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Many have asked.. what kind of layout is going down, will it be the same one as the Hangover Dash?

The answere is, kinda... Parts of the last layout will be used, but we'll go back to a standard straight and sweeper


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

CarbonJoe said:


> You need to get Tina a 1/12 spec car.


I've been trying.... She keep saying no. 

I should probably re-word that....


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

ic-racer said:


> Just finished my new USGT body:


Nice work Dale. Look forward to seeing the car on the track. :thumbsup:


----------



## SKEEMCIRE (Nov 7, 2001)

Chaz955i said:


> For those unable to attend what is sure to be a fantastic MWGS race, who is coming out on the 17th and what classes are you planning on running?
> 
> I'm in for: TC, AKA the man class.
> USGT


I'm in for USGT


----------



## Chrisgt2 (Sep 15, 2003)

I'm thinking of coming out. 17.5tc and USGT. I need the practice!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I'm a 1/12 kinda guy, I'll run that


----------



## Racer649 (Jan 13, 2012)

Chaz955i said:


> For those unable to attend what is sure to be a fantastic MWGS race, who is coming out on the 17th and what classes are you planning on running?
> 
> I'm in for: TC, AKA the man class.
> USGT


Wgt,vta maybe 12 spec


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

VBC2 said:


> I'm a 1/12 kinda guy, I'll run that


VBC1 have you set up with a touring car or F1 yet?


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

Chrisgt2 said:


> I'm thinking of coming out.


I think you'll find the racers at The Gate are a very accepting and tolerant group. Congratulations!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Adam B said:


> VBC1 have you set up with a touring car or F1 yet?


Not yet 

I like what I've seen with the 1/12, I want to get the WGT ready and run that, then I'm thinking USGT and F1


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

~McSmooth~ said:


> I think you'll find the racers at The Gate are a very accepting and tolerant group. Congratulations!


LOL...THAT was funny!


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

I plan on racing 1/12 spec on Saturday. Probably won't get there until 3:00. Going to try to bring the kid. His Xbox is more important right now.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Grand Masta "P" said:


> box is more important right now.


Agreed.


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

sg1 said:


> Not yet
> 
> I like what I've seen with the 1/12, I want to get the WGT ready and run that, then I'm thinking USGT and F1


Waynie with a touring car???? :freak: Say it ain't so...


----------



## Chrisgt2 (Sep 15, 2003)

~McSmooth~ said:


> I think you'll find the racers at The Gate are a very accepting and tolerant group. Congratulations!



Lmao. I made it too easy on Ya!

Must have been Chucks meat that finally made me comfortable with the decision


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Had an opportunity to help with the track change last night (reminder you don't need to be a board or club member to volunteer and help with track change overs!)...Wayne's ability to visualize and then build a layout is something to behold! The track looks cool and should be fun and exciting to drive! I should be out Saturday running 1/12th stock, WGT 17.5 Spec, and maybe USGT depending on my ability to use Chuck's fancy scales!


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm looking for a used 21.5 motor for my kids car. I'm willing to trade my used 17.5 motor. Let me know if anyone is interested. I'll be at the Gate around 3:00 on Saturday.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Micro_Racer said:


> Had an opportunity to help with the track change last night (reminder you don't need to be a board or club member to volunteer and help with track change overs!)...Wayne's ability to visualize and then build a layout is something to behold! The track looks cool and should be fun and exciting to drive! I should be out Saturday running 1/12th stock, WGT 17.5 Spec, and maybe USGT depending on my ability to use Chuck's fancy scales!


I just close my eyes and the magic happens...


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> Had an opportunity to help with the track change last night (reminder you don't need to be a board or club member to volunteer and help with track change overs!)...Wayne's ability to visualize and then build a layout is something to behold! The track looks cool and should be fun and exciting to drive! I should be out Saturday running 1/12th stock, WGT 17.5 Spec, and maybe USGT depending on my ability to use Chuck's fancy scales!


You guys must have been there early. I was thinking I could stop in on my way to Church to lend a hand (not knowing what day the build was) but all the lights were off already. 

Can't wait to see it! 

Thanks everyone for the hard work you put in to make The Gate a GREAT place to race. :thumbsup:

Chris


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

sg1 said:


> I just close my eyes and the magic happens...


I'm going to leave that comment alone... :freak:


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*onroad 12th scale*

ok guys looking to get the old 12th scale out and turn some laps what body is everyone using these days and is it open esc with 17.5


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

2056dennis said:


> ok guys looking to get the old 12th scale out and turn some laps what body is everyone using these days and is it open esc with 17.5


Bodies: CRC Black Art, Protoform AMR, Parma Speed 8.

Open ESC, as long as it has "blinky" mode (no boost, turbo, timing advance, etc.)


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*12th scale*

ok thanks 17.5 blinky and still the same bodies from a few years ago lol


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Practice Sunday *

Some folks asked about an additional practice day this Sunday, ask and you shall recieve!

Our Friend Mike Buca will be in charge, any questions he will field them


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

What's the gearing for 17.5, 1:12th scale?


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

Grand Masta "P" said:


> What's the gearing for 17.5, 1:12th scale?


Never mind...got it. Does nor car still have the good transponders to rent at The Gate?


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

sg1 said:


> Some folks asked about an additional practice day this Sunday, ask and you shall recieve!
> 
> Our Friend Mike Buca will be in charge, any questions he will field them


Hmm,

I might be able to make that for a little while... 

Times?

Fees?

Thanks!


----------



## Racer649 (Jan 13, 2012)

ccm399 said:


> Hmm,
> 
> I might be able to make that for a little while...
> 
> ...


The doors will open at 9:00 Sunday close at 3:00


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Thanks for that. Looks like I won't be able to make it after all.  You guys have fun though! New layout looks great. 

Chris


----------



## Racer649 (Jan 13, 2012)

The gate has open road practice today from 9-3. Come on down and put some laps in


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Great time last Saturday and looking forward to the next race. I will try to find some more speed in the USGT so I'm not causing so much chaos while trying to stay out of the way. Running front wheel drive because the rear diff ate itself did not help so until parts arrive it is looking like TC and F1 going forward. See you all at the track. :thumbsup:


----------



## jar (Mar 2, 2010)

*Frp*

Is the track open later today?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

jar said:


> Is the track open later today?


Track opens at 4:30, we might be there about 4:15ish

Racing starts at 6:30


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

sg1 said:


> Track opens at 4:30, we might be there about 4:15ish
> 
> Racing starts at 6:30


See you there! :thumbsup:


----------



## jar (Mar 2, 2010)

*Here we go*

FRP Nights!


----------



## jar (Mar 2, 2010)

*way fun*

More mid week racing!!!


----------



## jar (Mar 2, 2010)

*it's quiet in here*

Where is Joe? Can we get Phister racing to sponsor a day? Their thrust balls are the fastest.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Good times at the track last night. Next club race will be a lot of fun. Thanks to Wayne for the setup help. :thumbsup:


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

Does anyone at The Gate have a VTA motor and ESC for sale? If so, send me a private message.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

TC and F1 for tomorrow. :thumbsup:


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

F1 and WGT for me. Can't afford to run the USGT on this track!!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

old_dude said:


> F1 and WGT for me. Can't afford to run the USGT on this track!!


Run out of spare parts?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

old_dude said:


> F1 and WGT for me. Can't afford to run the USGT on this track!!


I don't think it's the track... didn't you have the same problem last weekend too??

Hmmmm.... The 1 thing that remains common is the driver


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Last weekends track was very bumpy and offered little room for a mistake in certain places. And in some of those places you were going fast so the hit was hard if you were trying to be fast. The last one wasn't my mistake at all. Our current one has one killer spot that needs foam and tape.
But also all of the part breakage has come after changing from a spool in the front to a diff. 

I am also low on parts and after breaking so many I need a break. The old Losi was never as fragile as this one and I ran it as a 27t six cell for years.


----------



## ic-racer (Jan 21, 2007)

To keep my kids Jimmy and Dale Jr. engaged I made up these two novice-class cars with Jimmie Johnson and Dale Jr. themes. Maybe it worked, they both want to come race with me tomorrow and try the new cars.


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*booster*

hi guys what is the best booster to run with 12th scales instead of rec pac


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

2056dennis said:


> hi guys what is the best booster to run with 12th scales instead of rec pac


I have been running the on they sell at the track. It has been great so far. I believe it is a Turnigy one. 

Chris


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

The best booster is the Novak.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

I have a Novak I would sell, PM me if interested.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

old_dude said:


> The best booster is the Novak.


Maybe in a WGT, but not in a 1/12 scale.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

CarbonJoe said:


> Maybe in a WGT, but not in a 1/12 scale.


I never had any issues with mine, ran it with a Tekin RS for two years.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

RICOTHOMAS said:


> I never had any issues with mine, ran it with a Tekin RS for two years.


I just meant size wise. Big for a 1/12 scale.


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

Great night at the gate. Lots of fun, would like to see some more folks come out and run.:thumbsup:

Doug K.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

CarbonJoe said:


> I just meant size wise. Big for a 1/12 scale.


The new version is much smaller. Only a little bigger than the HobbyKing cheapo.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

X-ray X1 on its way.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Chaz955i said:


> X-ray X1 on its way.
> 
> If anyone is interested in a Tamiya TRF101 with about 8 races on it, shoot me a PM.


Mine is almost done. Protoform 13 body fits real good. You're going to like it.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Mackin said:


> Mine is almost done. Protoform 13 body fits real good. You're going to like it.


Doesn't it come with a body or did you just want to go with something else?


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Chaz955i said:


> Doesn't it come with a body or did you just want to go with something else?


It comes with a body, but I like the Protoform. Tamiya wings will bolt on too. Mine won't be ready to race this weekend as I will need to paint up the body at the track.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Mackin said:


> It comes with a body, but I like the Protoform. Tamiya wings will bolt on too. Mine won't be ready to race this weekend as I will need to paint up the body at the track.


Cool, Xray alley getting a little crowded. :thumbsup:


----------



## ic-racer (Jan 21, 2007)

I just checked out the x-ray site and see that they show the X1 battery in the back. Is that they way you guys are going to run it? Maybe I need to re-think my TRF101 setup and put the battery in the back also.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

ic-racer said:


> I just checked out the x-ray site and see that they show the X1 battery in the back. Is that they way you guys are going to run it? Maybe I need to re-think my TRF101 setup and put the battery in the back also.


Assuming my battery pack fits I will try transverse to start.


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Ugh,

Looks like I might have to miss this weekend too...


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

ic-racer said:


> I just checked out the x-ray site and see that they show the X1 battery in the back. Is that they way you guys are going to run it? Maybe I need to re-think my TRF101 setup and put the battery in the back also.


That's how I'm going to start.


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

FYI I have some Lipos I would like to get rid of, Two- 2s,7600, and Two- 1s,7000 packs, 10 bucks a piece...

See ya Saturday


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Looks like Saturday opened up so i should be out for some TC and possibly F1 if I get my car together in time. :dude:


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

Me and the little man will be there, I apologize in advance it Jake take you out in WTG. No I take that back, he just turned 11 suck it up buttercup. LOL

Doug K.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

We are trying to come, I am working on turning my car into USGT now


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm selling my AE TC6 was setup for vta, selling as roller with body,wheels and 25.5 motor and a bag of parts $ 225obo or will add servo and esc $275obo pm for more details

Jason smith


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

RICOTHOMAS said:


> We are trying to come, I am working on turning my car into USGT now


"We"....


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Date Change!!*

We will be changing the Feb. 14th race to Feb 15th.

It's V.D. day that Saturday, so we're going to run on Sunday 

Doors open at 8am and racing about noon!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

How about a practice day on VD day? A couple of big races the following weekend.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

sg1 said:


> "We"....


Dana, Ben and myself. Ben and I are out as of now.


----------



## Racer649 (Jan 13, 2012)

DougK said:


> Me and the little man will be there, I apologize in advance it Jake take you out in WTG. No I take that back, he just turned 11 suck it up buttercup. LOL
> 
> Doug K.


Max might be with me. Not sure yet


----------



## jar (Mar 2, 2010)

*Usgt*

Can't wait.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

TC tires should be here for Saturday 

Jaco Blu's on the way!


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

camino86 said:


> I'm selling my AE TC6 was setup for vta, selling as roller with body,wheels and 25.5 motor and a bag of parts $ 225obo or will add servo and esc $275obo pm for more details
> 
> Jason smith


How has the AE car held up for you?


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

Its a good car and holds up good I'm just not a AE guy I **** my xray cars and I'm thinking of trying 17.5tc again so it's going to be a xray bc I know how to tune them


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

camino86 said:


> Its a good car and holds up good I'm just not a AE guy I **** my xray cars and I'm thinking of trying 17.5tc again so it's going to be a xray bc I know how to tune them


Possibly stepping up to the Men's class. Nice!


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

And if it wasn't strong i wouldn't have a bag of parts lol it's been in vta


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

camino86 said:


> Its a good car and holds up good I'm just not a AE guy I **** my xray cars and I'm thinking of trying 17.5tc again so it's going to be a xray bc I know how to tune them


Yeah, I hear ya. I have always liked the Xray stuff too. Although the Serpent stuff looks really nice too. :thumbsup:

Chris


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

Yes it does and they seem to be fast but a lot of $$


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

camino86 said:


> Yes it does and they seem to be fast but a lot of $$


Xray's aren't cheap either... 

So the question is... what's the larger money pit... 17.5 1/12th or USGT? That might just be a tie...


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

I can't bring myself to run foam tire


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Bummer, looks like I am out for Saturday. Hope the rest of you have some good racing.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Chaz955i said:


> Bummer, looks like I am out for Saturday. Hope the rest of you have some good racing.


So only 2 X1s tomorrow, I guess. Do the results count?


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> So only 2 X1s tomorrow, I guess. Do the results count?


Of course. You will be there. 

Enjoy the new car. You running the kit setup?


----------



## ic-racer (Jan 21, 2007)

I just rebuilt my TRF 101 to make it more look the X-1, presuming that car has some performance advantage based on its design and layout. 
BEFORE: 








AFTER:


----------



## nate.wagner (Feb 11, 2014)

Well, you'll def have less inherent steering from moving the battery to the rear. Take that into account when doing the rest of the set-up.


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

If any1 has a old set of usable jaco Blues I can use or have to get alittle runtime in tc to see if it's something I can handle please let me know


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

camino86 said:


> If any1 has a old set of usable jaco Blues I can use or have to get alittle runtime in tc to see if it's something I can handle please let me know


I will bring some


----------



## ic-racer (Jan 21, 2007)

Can a personal check be used for entry fees?


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

ic-racer said:


> Can a personal check be used for entry fees?


For you, sure. And if it bounces, we hunt you down like a dog. :wave:


----------



## ic-racer (Jan 21, 2007)

Way off topic; two provocative links for Chuck M to follow up a conversation we were having about old guitars. Not necessarily my views but certainly interesting. Double blind comparison of new vs Stradivari violins ( http://www.pnas.org/content/109/3/760.abstract ). 
Also a link to vintage clarinets from the 1800s showing the absolute lack of market value. Clarinetists prefer new instruments.


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Hey Guys and Gals,

I am selling my CRC Altered Ego 1/12 scale car and moving to USGT. I can sell it as a SPEC car or a 17.5 (TSR 17.5 Motor with 2 race days on it) either way. The car, servo, battery and SPEC motor were all bought new in September from the hobby shop at the track. 

I can sell it almost complete (minus the ESC) I can include a Spektrum micro receiver if that helps. 

I have 3 bodies for it. 

1- CRC Mowhawk used one weekend
1- CRC Lola well used
1- Protofrom Straka painted and mounted but never ran

I also have multiple sets of NIP CRC tires for it, Black fronts and Greylow rears. I will sell the tires separately if anyone is interested. 

PM me if you are interested. 

Chris


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

If anyone knows the guys on the NORCAR FB page looking for a 1/12th SPEC car send him my way please.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

ic-racer said:


> Way off topic; two provocative links for Chuck M to follow up a conversation we were having about old guitars. Not necessarily my views but certainly interesting. Double blind comparison of new vs Stradivari violins ( http://www.pnas.org/content/109/3/760.abstract ).
> Also a link to vintage clarinets from the 1800s showing the absolute lack of market value. Clarinetists prefer new instruments.


Interesting!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Spec WGT ready for the track! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Micro_Racer said:


> Spec WGT ready for the track! :thumbsup:


Looking Good!


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> Spec WGT ready for the track! :thumbsup:





Mackin said:


> Looking Good!


That is probably one of the nicest USGT cars I have seen. Good work.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Thanks guys! If you are interested in the Spec World GT class, visit www.175specgt.com. You can register for a number, and see the rule set they are using. The class has a list of bodies.... I choose the HPI Supra....Mike Buca is running the Corvette.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

ccm399 said:


> That is probably one of the nicest USGT cars I have seen. Good work.


It's not a USGT car (TC based, rubber tire), it is a Spec GT (pan car based, foam tire).


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

CarbonJoe said:


> It's not a USGT car (TC based, rubber tire), it is a Spec GT (pan car based, foam tire).


Yeah whoops!  

I have been typing USGT a lot lately so my fingers did the walking so to speak. Nice SPEC GT car!


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

Ccm399 I'm pm u now


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

Micro_Racer said:


> Spec WGT ready for the track! :thumbsup:


It looks too Perdy. Crash that b**** a few times. Then it will look like a race car!!!!!


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

OK USGT guys (Yes USGT not SPEC GT )... 190mm or 200 mm body? 

What are "most" running? I have an HPI body I really want to try but they only make it in a 200mm version. I know there was talk in last year's thread about 190mm vs 200mm chassis and spacers or offset wheels but... 

Thoughts? 

Chris


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

190. There are several good 190 bodies. Protform, HPI, Tamyia and McCallester all offer some good choices.


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Mackin said:


> 190. There are several good 190 bodies. Protform, HPI, Tamyia and McCallester all offer some good choices.


Yeah, I figured...  Oh well, I'll find something. :thumbsup:


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

I use 200mm with offset wheels


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

I SOOO want to run the HPI 2000 Trans Am WS6 body... it is 200mm though. 

Jason, what off set are you running? 24mm or 26mm wheels? 

Thanks!


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

I run +3 offsets and Iv used both 24 and 26mm wheels, in my hands it feels as the 200mm body with offset wheels feels more stable into a corner letting u enter harder without washout of the rear end but that's just my 2cents it could just be me idk


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Mike Peterson said:


> FYI I have some Lipos I would like to get rid of, Two- 2s,7600, and Two- 1s,7000 packs, 10 bucks a piece...
> 
> See ya Saturday


Hey Mike,

Do you still have a 2s pack by chance?


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

Have you guys emailed the results PDF file to the USVTA Points guy for the last two club races? (Jan 24 & 31?)


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

ccm399 said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> Do you still have a 2s pack by chance?


I have one 2s left, and it's on my pit table at the track. 

I wont be there untill the 7th, but if you are feel free to take it.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

~McSmooth~ said:


> Have you guys emailed the results PDF file to the USVTA Points guy for the last two club races? (Jan 24 & 31?)


Technically... Yes 

They were at the track and I grabbed them last night and e-mailed them over to Rob this morning 

Just for you!


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

I just noticed there will be a Sunday race on the 15th!!!!! Looking forward to running my new(USED) USGT!!!!


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

I finally ordered a new body for usgt and a body for 17.5tc


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Mike Peterson said:


> I have one 2s left, and it's on my pit table at the track.
> 
> I wont be there untill the 7th, but if you are feel free to take it.


Will do. Thank Mike. I'll square up with ya ASAP. :thumbsup:


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

camino86 said:


> I finally ordered a new body for usgt and a body for 17.5tc


What did you end up with for USGT?


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

Chris,

How much do you want for your spec 1/12? I have a guy looking to buy one.

thanks,
brian


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

Corvette


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

camino86 said:


> Corvette


Who's?


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

barney24 said:


> Chris,
> 
> How much do you want for your spec 1/12? I have a guy looking to buy one.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

This Question is for the USGT guys... Is this thing going to cost me a fortune to maintain? I hear a lot of stuff breaks I am all ready to race it, but if I am constantly breaking stuff that's going to suuuuuucccccckkkkk


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Parts break when you hit things. Just don't hit stuff.


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

old_dude said:


> Parts break when you hit things. Just don't hit stuff.


What he said.  Easier said than done sometimes though.


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

1/12th scale guys I have some tires for sale. 

2 NIP Rear Greylow $8/set
2 NIP Black Fronts $8/set
1 Trued Black Fronts (1.625) $7

Or $35 for the lot. 

I bought these from the Hobby Shop at the track and asked Wayne if it was OK for me to post them for sale. 

Let me know if you are interested. 

Chris


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

old_dude said:


> Parts break when you hit things. Just don't hit stuff.


Yeh....Looks like I'm breaking a lot of stuff this year!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

USGT Ready!


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Nice! 

I should have one to post up soon (ish). 

Chris


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Hey USGT guys. What FDR is working at The Gate? 3.5 - 3.9? TSR 21.5 in an Xray T4. 

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

That is in the ball park Chris. I run a 3.4 with the ShurSpeed and max timing. The TSR is a little more of a rpm motor so a little deeper ratio would be inline. Steve S. runs the TSR so he can help you with that Sunday.


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Thanks Ron,

Chuck was unsure of where he ended up on gearing as he had done some swapping last week. Maybe he'll chime in. 

Chris


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

I think I ended up with 96/49 in my t4


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

camino86 said:


> I think I ended up with 96/49 in my t4


What motor are you running?


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

TSR

How do u all set your weight bias front to rear on a tc chassis


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

A new layout is going down this week!

It will be down untill the next oval race.

For the "Take Down Mike Wise" race we will just be doing a few "tweeks and twerks" to the track to make it a bit more fun


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Nice!

Wish I was in town to help out. See you guys when I get back!

Chris


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

barney24 said:


> Chris,
> 
> How much do you want for your spec 1/12? I have a guy looking to buy one.
> 
> ...


PM sent the other day with all the details and price. 

For the rest of you guys. I would like to get $230 for the whole deal almost ready to race (drop your receiver in and go). Or if you would like a "bind and drive" version I can include a Spektrum receiver for a total of $245. 

The above prices are OBO and Barney24 has first dibs. I am out of town until Friday, if I have not heard back from anyone local about the car it is heading to RCTech. 

PM me for details. 

Thanks all,

Oh, the tires I listed are sold. 

Chris


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

sg1 said:


> A new layout is going down this week!
> 
> It will be down untill the next oval race.
> 
> For the "Take Down Mike Wise" race we will just be doing a few "tweeks and twerks" to the track to make it a bit more fun


Ummmm...Did wayne say he was going to "Twerk"?


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Please Wayne...don't twerk.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

camino86 said:


> TSR
> 
> How do u all set your weight bias front to rear on a tc chassis


Positioning of components and ballast. You can also move the lower control arms forward or back (this can change wheelbase also). You can not do it with the springs as some people think.


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

I talking about weight % front to rear, Iv noticed that most of my cars have more weight in the rear of the car, I was thinking of moving things around to get closer to a 50/50 weight bias but wanted to see if any1 has tryed something like that


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

OK, got my USGT all ready to race on Sunday. I still think I am going to like 1:12 or WGT better. TOOO much stuff to break on this thing. If I don't like it I'm getting rid of it. Just sayin...


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Grand Masta "P" said:


> OK, got my USGT all ready to race on Sunday. I still think I am going to like 1:12 or WGT better. TOOO much stuff to break on this thing. If I don't like it I'm getting rid of it. Just sayin...


The learning curve on the TC type cars is pretty steep but there are people at the track that can help you if you are willing to listen. If you are somewhat detail oriented the car should be ok. meaning is your left front shock 5mm longer than the other three and out of oil, c-hubs installed backwards, hubs bound up, stuff like that? The details matter before these cars ever hit the track and it is just a matter of putting in the time to get it right or at least a level where you aren't chasing your tail trying to tune out build errors. Then you gotta learn to drive it. Even the worst car doesn't drive itself into the boards. Some will never figure that part out. Put in the time, set reasonable expectations and it can be very rewarding. Good luck. I'm always happy to see people stepping up to the world of TC cars. :thumbsup:


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

Chaz955i said:


> The learning curve on the TC type cars is pretty steep but there are people at the track that can help you if you are willing to listen. If you are somewhat detail oriented the car should be ok. meaning is your left front shock 5mm longer than the other three and out of oil, c-hubs installed backwards, hubs bound up, stuff like that? The details matter before these cars ever hit the track and it is just a matter of putting in the time to get it right or at least a level where you aren't chasing your tail trying to tune out build errors. Then you gotta learn to drive it. Even the worst car doesn't drive itself into the boards. Some will never figure that part out. Put in the time, set reasonable expectations and it can be very rewarding. Good luck. I'm always happy to see people stepping up to the world of TC cars. :thumbsup:


I'll be there Sunday. We shall see....


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

F1and USGT for me on Sunday. Maybe make some chili as it looks like it's going to be a cold day. A perfect day to be inside racing.


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

I should be there but don't know what or how many I'm going to run mmmmmm vta, usgt, 17.5tc, F1 what to do hhhmmm


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

TC and F1 suckaz


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

F1, TC, USGT, and 1/12, beeotches.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

There's going to be some cake this Sunday!!

Tony C. , George, and Joe's B-Days along with Valentine's Day....


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

CarbonJoe said:


> F1, TC, USGT, and 1/12, beeotches.


1/12 spec, and USGT...sorry ahead of time!!!!


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Work is KILLING me... Looks like the 21st is out now too.  Can't make it on the 7th either.

Very thankful to have a job though, I just wish I could get some racing in too.


----------



## Street Sweeper (Feb 8, 2013)

*Finding time to race*



ccm399 said:


> Work is KILLING me... Looks like the 21st is out now too.  Can't make it on the 7th either.
> 
> Very thankful to have a job though, I just wish I could get some racing in too.


Work does that to me often as well. Random Saturdays makes it hard to plan anything really. I tried out N2Deep near Lordstown this past weekend and had a blast. Not sure if you have ever run there or not. It's a bit laid back compared to the Gate, but a fun group to run with. So if your Sundays are open you can get track time there. I plan on running which ever or both if my schedule allows. N2Deep will be indoors for about another 6 weeks or so before they close and go back outside for the offroad season. Track surface is not Ozite if that matters to you, and there is not much if any grove to speak of. But I made a few changes and she handle just fine. They run VTA, and a bunch of offroad trucks plus 1/18th and 1/10th scale Open Mod. There is a 4 race onroad series with one drop that just started last week. I can use all the track time I can get. And do not mind setting up for High bite one day and No bite the next. Anyways just a thought. 
-Mel


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

WGT and F1 this time.


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

Jake and me are in, Jake will be running WGT and spec, I will be hitting the walls with my 1/12, Im bringing a new guy for novice that will be running my WGT. OUCH.

Doug K.


----------



## dbailes (Apr 2, 2008)

*Looking for Mike Pavlik*

Anybody know Mike Pavlik's screen name so I can send him a PM?

Dana


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

dbailes said:


> Anybody know Mike Pavlik's screen name so I can send him a PM?
> 
> Dana


MPSpeed


----------



## ic-racer (Jan 21, 2007)

I hope to try out my latest car rebuild. Probably only of meaning to Tamiya followers, but I made a number of mods and upgrades to the old 417 to make it more like the new 419. Like splitting the motor mount, removing the steering post stabilizer, independent a-arm axle mounts, center mounted servo, and trimmed upper deck.

Also, only at NORCAR---dyno testing in NOVICE class. As an example of wretched overkill, protests by Jimmy from the last novice race claiming unfair advantage have forced scrutineer daddy to dyno test race-winner Dale Jr and Jimmy's motors to ensure neither teammate has an advantage. However, in spite of perfect overlapping power curves, the team owner still predicts tears, false accusations, appeals, and perhaps even aggravated assault by the losing party


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Track looks like a lot of fun. Looking forward to Sunday.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Chaz955i said:


> Track looks like a lot of fun. Looking forward to Sunday.


I think you'll enjoy it 

It's nice and tight and a few sections that protrude out to make for some for action on the track!


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I love that Dale Sr. I test my motors on a Fantom also. But I have it set up static.


----------



## ic-racer (Jan 21, 2007)

old_dude said:


> I love that Dale Sr. I test my motors on a Fantom also. But I have it set up static.


Ok, I did a search and found your the post here of your setup ( http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4797554&postcount=53 )

Is that your current setup?


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

sg1 said:


> I think you'll enjoy it
> 
> It's nice and tight and a few sections that protrude out to make for some for action on the track!


You guys have done a lot of layouts and they never seem to get old. Sure this one will be no different. Put my Team Scream version 1 back in the touring car to see if I can replicate the speed I found with the newer motor with a motor that has a very different power delivery. The short stack motor is very interesting and still surprised at how heavy we geared it without melting down. Between motor swapping and trying out the new F1 for the first time Sunday is looking to be a busy day. Fun fun fun!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Chaz955i said:


> You guys have done a lot of layouts and they never seem to get old. Sure this one will be no different. Put my Team Scream version 1 back in the touring car to see if I can replicate the speed I found with the newer motor with a motor that has a very different power delivery. The short stack motor is very interesting and still surprised at how heavy we geared it without melting down. Between motor swapping and trying out the new F1 for the first time Sunday is looking to be a busy day. Fun fun fun!!


Just don't suck...


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY!!!!! After I beat micro in 12th spec, I will try to have some fun in USGT! if I don't like that class it's going up for sale. Still think I'm going to break too much stuff. Does The Gate have VBC parts???


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

sg1 said:


> Just don't suck...


Hasn't happened yet but I guess there is always a chance..


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

ic-racer said:


> Ok, I did a search and found your the post here of your setup ( http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4797554&postcount=53 )
> 
> Is that your current setup?


Yes it is!


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

Since I have multiples of everything, I am going to sell a 1/12 CRC carpet knife on Sunday. It will be in the case just on Sunday. It is RTR (no radio) with a 17.5 motor, hobbywing 1s ESC, I think the lipo is 5200mah. Make me or Wayne a reasonable CASH offer and its yours. I figure if I get into USGT... I will need all that cash for spare parts. Probably going to buy some PERDY parts for it If I don't throw it against a wall on Sunday!!!!


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

The track looks GREAT guys! I hope I get to run on this one!


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Ok so I was going to go with a Nissan 350z for USGT but....


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

I found a C6R instead....



I hope it handles as good as it looks. I have to make a wing for it as the one that came with is not suitable for racing.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Look'n GOOD!


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

Sweet paint Chris!


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Thanks guys,

I think the next one will be all blue. Not sure yet. 

Chris


----------



## nate.wagner (Feb 11, 2014)

CarbonJoe said:


> F1, TC, USGT, and 1/12, beeotches.


Only four classes? Slacker.


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

On my way soon


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

IT'S SUNDAY MORNING!!!! Looking forward to winning 12th spec. Kinda nervous about USGT, but maybe I'll like it. See you guys (and girls) soon.


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

Great turnout for a Sunday, not sure what the count was but there was 10 heats. Lot of USGT and F-1. 

Doug K.


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

Had a great time today. First race after about a 5 year break and I managed to only finish one out of the four races, but I had a blast. See you all next time


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

1/12spec was very fun as usual! I managed to lap Mr. Elwood three times but somehow he beat me, :wave:HaHaHa... My USGT broke everytime I drove it I need to get out before it breaks me financially or find bullet proof replacement parts for it. Any suggestions?


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Great turnout for a really cold day. Racing was hot inside.
Next up FRP Wednesday.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Thanks to everyone who came out yesterday. I had a great time!


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

Hey Pete, are you sure you weren't going the wrong way when you thought you passed Micro? Sometimes that happens...


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Chris and Pete - it was nice to see you both at the track and enjoying the Spec 1/12th class! I expect both of you to "pass" me in the next race!!!

Challenge Accepted


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

Micro_Racer said:


> Chris and Pete - it was nice to see you both at the track and enjoying the Spec 1/12th class! I expect both of you to "pass" me in the next race!!!
> 
> Challenge Accepted


Mike, 1:12 is still my Favorite class. The cars are durable, they handle good and the competition is fun. I am not sure about USGT. Everyone is so helpful. Thanks Robert for the VBC parts. Thanks Joe for all of your advice. Thanks Wayne for NOT TWERKING!


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

ZOOOOM said:


> Hey Pete, are you sure you weren't going the wrong way when you thought you passed Micro? Sometimes that happens...


WHAT??? Are you telling me when I saw him drive past me three times I was not winning? Oh man...Time to start cheating!!! Going to drop my 8T in it and write 21.5 on the side.


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

I beg to differ Micro, I do believe I passed you once or twice as we were lining up. I'm just saying


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

ZOOOOM said:


> I beg to differ Micro, I do believe I passed you once or twice as we were lining up. I'm just saying


Let's "take micro out" next race.


----------



## lmracing647 (Jan 6, 2013)

I have a Dynamite Prophet Sport Quattro for sale charges 2-6s lipo battery's .1 amp's to 8amps per channel it charges 4 battery's at a time. Only used two times $225 obo text or call Brandon at 4405372286 thank you


----------



## ic-racer (Jan 21, 2007)

Another great day of quadrathlon.


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

What a day of racing can't wait to see the videos


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Thanks everyone who made the trip[ out Sunday in sub zero temps!

We had 40+ entries, 72* inside, and some wonderful company 

Next race is Wednesday (tomorrow)!!

FRP points race, be there!!


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Everyone sure looked to me having a good time when Tina and I stopped by. I sure hope I can get out to race this weekend! Not sure yet though. Wednesday is out for me, I have after hours work that needs done that night. 

Chris


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

ccm399 said:


> Everyone sure looked to me having a good time when Tina and I stopped by. I sure hope I can get out to race this weekend! Not sure yet though. Wednesday is out for me, I have after hours work that needs done that night.
> 
> Chris


"After hours work"... is that key words for....

Hmmm.... You have been on travel alot lately!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Yep, fun day at the track. Happy with my run in TC. F1 very frustrating as a sensor wire popped out after hitting an overturned car in the infield. Ruined what may have been an otherwise good race but I have to be more aware of what is happening on the track. Live and learn. 

Hope to make it out Saturday.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Chaz955i said:


> Yep, fun day at the track. Happy with my run in TC. F1 very frustrating as a sensor wire popped out after hitting an overturned car in the infield. Ruined what may have been an otherwise good race but I have to be more aware of what is happening on the track. Live and learn.
> 
> Hope to make it out Saturday.


Was that me? I flipped once after scrubbing a flapper too close and got hit. Your car might have been easier to drive as they slow down a bunch when that happens.


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

*Keep the USGT? 
*Sell the USGT?
*Turn it into a VTA?

I'M SOO CONFUSED


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

old_dude said:


> Was that me? I flipped once after scrubbing a flapper too close and got hit. Your car might have been easier to drive as they slow down a bunch when that happens.


Ha ha, it was easy to drive before I hosed my run.


----------



## nate.wagner (Feb 11, 2014)

I downloaded the videos to my thumb drive but left the drive in the PC... doh!

I'll be at the track tonight though and will upload the vids after the race or tomorrow.


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

^^^Rookie^^^



Thanks for posting the videos Nate. It's nice to see the racing even when I can't be there. 

On the plus side I should be there this Saturday! Can't wait to try USGT! Car is pretty much ready to hit the track. :thumbsup:

Chris


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Kinda slow in here today.... 

How was racing last night???


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

ccm399 said:


> Kinda slow in here today....
> 
> How was racing last night???


USGT was the big class!

Every time I watched Nate was crashing people and himself....


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

sg1 said:


> USGT was the big class!
> 
> Every time I watched Nate was crashing people and himself....


So a normal night... :tongue:

Just kidding Nate, your car looked really good on Sunday.


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

I was there for the 2014 Halloween Classic, great track and I had a great time. Where can your club race videos be seen at?
Thanks..


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

FrankNitti said:


> I was there for the 2014 Halloween Classic, great track and I had a great time. Where can your club race videos be seen at?
> Thanks..


Youtube


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

FWI on YouTube usgt race is actually the tc race and tc is actually usgt


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

ccm399 said:


> So a normal night... :tongue:
> 
> Just kidding Nate, your car looked really good on Sunday.


Coming for you in USGT Nate!


----------



## nate.wagner (Feb 11, 2014)

camino86 said:


> FWI on YouTube usgt race is actually the tc race and tc is actually usgt


Meh, close enough :thumbsup:


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

ccm399 said:


> Youtube


Thanks for the link. :thumbsup:


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

perdy!


----------



## Street Sweeper (Feb 8, 2013)

*Any late night Gators still Up?*

I am attempting a return to 17.5 1/12th and never fully grasped the color coding for tire choices. I've looked up the PetitRc Set Up sheet for The Hang Over Classic 2014 Altered Ego and plan to use that as a starting point. Grey front and rear were listed. I believe I read Joe K. swears by Chrome fronts and Grey/Low Rears. And lately I have read a lot of good stuff about Blue or XXBlue fronts, with Blue or Green Rears. Has anyone tried that? It may also be spelled "Blu"(some sort of Nu Blu?). Sure wish they just used some kind of alpha numeric system that was easy to understand what to expect from a tire without trying out 20 different colors. 
Something like
Axx=Asphalt
Cxx=Carpet
and you guessed it...
Bxx=for something they consider to work on both.

Just sayin, needlessly complicating a hobby that already struggles should not be part of your(CRC and others) business plan.


----------



## dbailes (Apr 2, 2008)

Street Sweeper said:


> I am attempting a return to 17.5 1/12th and never fully grasped the color coding for tire choices. I've looked up the PetitRc Set Up sheet for The Hang Over Classic 2014 Altered Ego and plan to use that as a starting point. Grey front and rear were listed. I believe I read Joe K. swears by Chrome fronts and Grey/Low Rears. And lately I have read a lot of good stuff about Blue or XXBlue fronts, with Blue or Green Rears. Has anyone tried that? It may also be spelled "Blu"(some sort of Nu Blu?). Sure wish they just used some kind of alpha numeric system that was easy to understand what to expect from a tire without trying out 20 different colors.
> Something like
> Axx=Asphalt
> Cxx=Carpet
> ...


I'm
Just run double blu front and blu rear. They work great and wear better than most. If they aren't working it is something else with the car.

Dana Bailes


----------



## Street Sweeper (Feb 8, 2013)

*Spot-On*



dbailes said:


> I'm
> Just run double blu front and blu rear. They work great and wear better than most. If they aren't working it is something else with the car.
> 
> Dana Bailes


Thanks Mr. Bailes, I gave that a shot today. The car felt great for the first 5-6 minutes. But got a bit grabby wanting to hook or spin out on sharp corners late in the run though. I gave them an "Economy" cut and ran them a bit tall. 1.625" frt and 1.675" not sure if that may have contributed. Should I stick with these if I wanted to run 13.5 tomorrow on low grip carpet with little to no groove? I have run my WGT 13.5 with the WGT spec tire there and it was manageable. The heats and main are no more than 6 minutes.


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Thanks for the track time Saturday guys! Sorry I had to leave but it worked out well... Not too long after I got home Dad called because the neighbor got stuck in Dad's driveway (long story) so Tina and I went over an dug them out then plowed the drive and shoveled the walks. 

On the plus side Dad is doing much better. 

I think I have to work this weekend so not sure I can make it 

Chris


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

Is there usually a "Novice" class at club races? If so, I'll run my USGT in Novice until I get the hang of it.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

ccm399 said:


> On the plus side Dad is doing much better.


Good.



ccm399 said:


> I think I have to work this weekend so not sure I can make it


Bad.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Grand Masta "P" said:


> Is there usually a "Novice" class at club races? If so, I'll run my USGT in Novice until I get the hang of it.


Saturday we ran 1/12 spec and novice together. We were going to split them up, but none of us knew how to do that in RC Scoring Pro after racing had already started.


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

CarbonJoe said:


> Saturday we ran 1/12 spec and novice together. We were going to split them up, but none of us knew how to do that in RC Scoring Pro after racing had already started.


How many people are needed to have a novice class?


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

Does any1 have xray part 307215 front inner hinge pin for a t4 I can buy sat? I'm going to order a pair now but idk if it will make it here before then


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

CarbonJoe said:


> Originally Posted by *ccm399*
> On the plus side Dad is doing much better.
> Good.
> 
> ...


Yes good news on Dad. working on the work issue. Trying to get the timeline moved up to an earlier start time. Right now they want to start at 10am. If I can get that moved up then I might be able to make it up. 



CarbonJoe said:


> Saturday we ran 1/12 spec and novice together. We were going to split them up, but none of us knew how to do that in RC Scoring Pro after racing had already started.


Too bad I had to leave early, I could have helped you out with that one. 

Chris


----------



## Street Sweeper (Feb 8, 2013)

*Where is everone?*

Seems like we are missing a lot of folks lately. Most of which I would consider Gate regulars. Which is odd since we are in the middle of the "Busy" season. I also ran Sunday at N2Deep, I showed up later as usual, the parking lot was full, and I was entries #69 & 70. All on the same day as the Daytona 500. I realize there were a couple of big out of town races this weekend, but it seems to be we are missing more than just that.


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Street Sweeper said:


> Seems like we are missing a lot of folks lately. Most of which I would consider Gate regulars. Which is odd since we are in the middle of the "Busy" season. I also ran Sunday at N2Deep, I showed up later as usual, the parking lot was full, and I was entries #69 & 70. All on the same day as the Daytona 500. I realize there were a couple of big out of town races this weekend, but it seems to be we are missing more than just that.


I can't speak for everyone but I have been out of town or working weekends a LOT lately. Might have to skip this weekend too. 

Question though, how many of those entries were for classes that are not run at The Gate? Just curious. I know they run CORR trucks and such out there so how many entries would there be if you applied the classes The Gate runs to the entry list. I know Mike Thomas said there were 3 heats of VTA which is more than we typically see (from when I can actually be there that is). 

Food for thought. 

Chris


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

camino86 said:


> Does any1 have xray part 307215 front inner hinge pin for a t4 I can buy sat? I'm going to order a pair now but idk if it will make it here before then


I checked and I do not. 

Chris


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

I should have it.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Last weekend found several of the regulars at out of town races. I was at the FRP Mid West Grand Slam in Springfield, Ohio. That series will have it's finally at the Gate in April. Chuck, Nate and Tony were at a VTA/USGT race in Fort Wayne. Steve and Wayne were at the HCOT oval race in Beaver, PA. That series will be at The Gate next month. I don't know of an others that might have been missing. The previous two weekends at the Gate saw higher than anticipated car counts so a down weekend just sometimes happens.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Who is in for some 17.5 WGT??


I know Zach Champion will be ready


----------



## Street Sweeper (Feb 8, 2013)

*Oh yeah, I'm not talking about the out of towners this past weekend*



Street Sweeper said:


> Seems like we are missing a lot of folks lately. Most of which I would consider Gate regulars. Which is odd since we are in the middle of the "Busy" season. I also ran Sunday at N2Deep, I showed up later as usual, the parking lot was full, and I was entries #69 & 70. All on the same day as the Daytona 500.* I realize there were a couple of big out of town races this weekend, but it seems to be we are missing more than just that.*


I'm not good with names but I thought for sure we are missing some 17.5 12th scalers when I first tried 12th scale I thought there was maybe 4 heats of it certainly 3. Unfortunately I can't remember who all, but I recognize them if I see them. Same with 17.5 TC. I originally moved out by the Window because there just wasn't room in the main pits. Now it seems 4 or more tables go unused. I know sometimes people run other classes for a bit but if we are running different cars(F1, USGT) Folks still gotta Pit. Heck I just remembered some nights Stewie would be at a small table by himself on the end of a row. All I was saying is this carpet season feels a touch light sorta like summer time.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Note sure where Stewie and Pat Barber were. Same with Michael Elwood. Adam was at the Grand Slam, as were Mike Wise, Chris Vogan, and Mike McBride. Not sure where Tony Carruuba has been either. And who doesn't miss Willie?


----------



## Street Sweeper (Feb 8, 2013)

*12 scale tire?*

Will we have any more of the xxblu, blu 12th scale tires in by this weekend? I would like another set ot two.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Street Sweeper said:


> I'm not good with names but I thought for sure we are missing some 17.5 12th scalers when I first tried 12th scale I thought there was maybe 4 heats of it certainly 3. Unfortunately I can't remember who all, but I recognize them if I see them. Same with 17.5 TC. I originally moved out by the Window because there just wasn't room in the main pits. Now it seems 4 or more tables go unused. I know sometimes people run other classes for a bit but if we are running different cars(F1, USGT) Folks still gotta Pit. Heck I just remembered some nights Stewie would be at a small table by himself on the end of a row. All I was saying is this carpet season feels a touch light sorta like summer time.


A lot of local areas had horrible road conditions Saturday morning. That combined with the knowledge that a number of regulars would be out of town probably depressed entry counts. I've been going to the Gate pretty regularly since 2009 and don't remember ever getting four mains of 1/12th or TC outside of special events like the Grand Finale. TC has typically been one heat or two lower count heats for the past few years. Entry counts for club racing have looked pretty good to me for the past couple months and that is taking into account the horrible weather we've had.


----------



## Street Sweeper (Feb 8, 2013)

*Thanks Joe!*

That's all I was sayin, I miss my peeps.


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

Just curious... Since I don't get out of work until 5-ish on Saturdays, can I show up for the last race. I would be happy to just race one time, as long as it's ok with people.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Grand Masta "P" said:


> Just curious... Since I don't get out of work until 5-ish on Saturdays, can I show up for the last race. I would be happy to just race one time, as long as it's ok with people.


I don't see why not. If we can remove people from the main, why not add? That is unless you want to be TQ. You need to run at least one qualifier to be TQ.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Chaz955i said:


> A lot of local areas had horrible road conditions Saturday morning. That combined with the knowledge that a number of regulars would be out of town probably depressed entry counts. I've been going to the Gate pretty regularly since 2009 and don't remember ever getting four mains of 1/12th or TC outside of special events like the Grand Finale. TC has typically been one heat or two lower count heats for the past few years. Entry counts for club racing have looked pretty good to me for the past couple months and that is taking into account the horrible weather we've had.


Maybe I forgot to call everyone?


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Club race this coming Saturday, February 28th. Be there!

Oh yeah, Waswa was there last week running the men's class.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> Maybe I forgot to call everyone?


Awesome, topped with a little awesome. 


Looking good for TC and F1 Saturday.


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

CarbonJoe said:


> I don't see why not. If we can remove people from the main, why not add? That is unless you want to be TQ. You need to run at least one qualifier to be TQ.


Oh Joe, aren't I always TQ?


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

CarbonJoe said:


> Oh yeah, Waswa was there last week running the men's class.


The Strapping John Koblek is making his return to racing, too!


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

My son got me back into RC racing, now I got a buddy of mine back into it, and I might be bringing a new kid into it this weekend, we also need to try bring friends,wifes and kids along and have them give it a go. You have an extra car try getting someone to try it. We need more racers for sure.

Doug K.


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

Street Sweeper said:


> Will we have any more of the xxblu, blu 12th scale tires in by this weekend? I would like another set ot two.


Dude you bought them all last week. LOL

Doug K.


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

CarbonJoe said:


> Maybe I forgot to call everyone?


Thats funny, Get to work. :tongue:


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

Idk if I'll be racing this weekend but I should still be up to pick up some F1 wheels and tires


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

~McSmooth~ said:


> The Strapping John Koblek is making his return to racing, too!


If he oils up his biceps I can probably convince Seaball to come out of retirement.


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

DougK said:


> My son got me back into RC racing, now I got a buddy of mine back into it, and I might be bringing a new kid into it this weekend, we also need to try bring friends,wifes and kids along and have them give it a go. You have an extra car try getting someone to try it. We need more racers for sure.
> 
> Doug K.


Hmm,

Interesting idea Doug. 

Chris


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

CarbonJoe said:


> Note sure where Stewie and Pat Barber were. Same with Michael Elwood. Adam was at the Grand Slam, as were Mike Wise, Chris Vogan, and Mike McBride. Not sure where Tony Carruuba has been either. And who doesn't miss Willie?


As much as I love to race, I can't make it out every weekend.


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> As much as I love to race, I can't make it out every weekend.


I hear that! I am really trying to get things lined up so I can make it out this weekend. Not sure yet though. :drunk:

Chris


----------



## Street Sweeper (Feb 8, 2013)

*Ya, I resemble that remark.*



DougK said:


> Dude you bought them all last week. LOL
> 
> Doug K.


Bah! Guilty as charged!


----------



## Racer649 (Jan 13, 2012)

sg1 said:


> Who is in for some 17.5 WGT??
> 
> 
> I know Zach Champion will be ready


I'm in


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

sg1 said:


> Who is in for some 17.5 WGT??
> 
> 
> I know Zach Champion will be ready


I think I will be coaching Jake, to keep him off the rest. LOL

Doug K.


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Oh, I don't want to jinx it but I just might be able to make it this weekend... Fingers crossed! Looks like I am going to be going out of town next week so the work I was going to have to do for this client I can just do while I am there. On the plus side the client is in West Palm.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

I'll be there!


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

What time do the doors open on Saturday?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Grand Masta "P" said:


> What time do the doors open on Saturday?


9am


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

sg1 said:


> 9am


Wayne, I'll drop it off after 5:00 on Saturday. Working unti 4:45. I just like 1/12 better than this TC. I drove it twice...I broke it twice. It's yours to sell. Make it go away, Daddy needs a new compound bow!!!


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

Grand Masta "P" said:


> Wayne, I'll drop it off after 5:00 on Saturday. Working unti 4:45. I just like 1/12 better than this TC. I drove it twice...I broke it twice. It's yours to sell. Make it go away, Daddy needs a new compound bow!!!


Bow!!!! Now your talking!!!!


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

DougK said:


> Bow!!!! Now your talking!!!!


That's what that money was originally for anyway. I should have listened to the voices in my head. Oh yeh...lots of voices.:thumbsup:


----------



## Street Sweeper (Feb 8, 2013)

*Any ESC in stock?*

The esc in my F1 died last Saturday, and my Tekin spare apparently died while sitting in my bags so I'm running low on options. I see there is a HobbyWing Justock Black edition out. Do we have any of those? If not do we have anything else that will work in my F1?


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

Sg1 pm u


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

*VBC Wildfire*

This is going in the case Saturday around 5:00... VBC Wildfire with two sets of USGT tires, Hobbywing esc, 21.5 motor, 5000 mah battery, No radio. If someone is interested before Saturday night...PM me. Wayne knows how much I'm asking for it, so he's got my permission to negotiate final price. The commission from this sale goes towards NORCAR's electric bills. Don't you want to help the club??? HaHa...:thumbsup:


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Good time at the track yesterday.  Found the weaknesses in my USGT setup. Not too bad when I have open track it's just not easy to drive in traffic. I need to pull it all down and build it up from scratch. Any input on where to deviate from the T4 kit setup for carpet when building a USGT? I would think slightly lighter shock oil and maybe. Not sure though since the cars are so much heavier than TC. 

Anyway, I am out until the 28th unless by some miracle I can make the FRP race on the 11th. 

Later all. 

Chris


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

ccm399 said:


> ny input on where to deviate from the T4 kit setup for carpet when building a USGT?


When I converted my T4 from TC to USGT, I changed the motor, tires, body, and that's it. Same setup and gearing.


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

Had a great time last night ran my personal best in 1/12 17.5 tried running Blu Blu and was a bit much to drive. Found the double blu blu was gonna be the tires I will be running. Don't know where everyone has been but sure would like to see more racers. Any ideas on how to get more?

Doug K.


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

DougK said:


> Had a great time last night ran my personal best in 1/12 17.5 tried running Blu Blu and was a bit much to drive. Found the double blu blu was gonna be the tires I will be running. Don't know where everyone has been but sure would like to see more racers. Any ideas on how to get more?
> 
> Doug K.


Buy me a car it be 1 more


----------



## Street Sweeper (Feb 8, 2013)

*CRC vs BSR*



DougK said:


> Had a great time last night ran my personal best in 1/12 17.5 tried running Blu Blu and was a bit much to drive. Found the double blu blu was gonna be the tires I will be running. Don't know where everyone has been but sure would like to see more racers. Any ideas on how to get more?
> 
> Doug K.


Can anyone speak to
How the CRC xxblu, blu combo compare to BSRs xxblue, blue combo for 1/12th scale front rear?


----------



## Street Sweeper (Feb 8, 2013)

*What exactly is "a bit much"?*

How does blu blu compare to xxblu blu ?


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

Street Sweeper said:


> How does blu blu compare to xxblu blu ?


The Blu Blu was more of an 7 min car, had way to much steering in the later part of the race.

Doug K.


----------



## Street Sweeper (Feb 8, 2013)

*Thanks for sharing*



DougK said:


> The Blu Blu was more of an 7 min car, had way to much steering in the later part of the race.
> 
> Doug K.


Ok that makes sense. I have seen the xxblu blu combo mentioned as well as the blu green*E*. Looks like the New Green*E* rear is softer than the blu rears. If they can be compared that way.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

See you people saturday. I miss Joe.


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm in for 1:12 spec this Saturday! I won't be in until 4:00. Do we have spec tires available at the track?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Grand Masta "P" said:


> I'm in for 1:12 spec this Saturday! I won't be in until 4:00. Do we have spec tires available at the track?


yep


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

sg1 said:


> yep


Great I need new spec tires. Sticking with 1:12 racing only. Wayne if I ever try to buy anything other than a 1:12 car...Punch me in the spleen. Thank you!:freak:


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

Grand Masta "P" said:


> Great I need new spec tires. Sticking with 1:12 racing only. Wayne if I ever try to buy anything other than a 1:12 car...*Punch me in the spleen. *Thank you!:freak:


Pick me Pick me


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

ZOOOOM said:


> Pick me Pick me


Who is "ZOOOOM"???


----------



## jar (Mar 2, 2010)

*Role center adjuster for T3*

They're the lower control arm mount points.

Anyone have any?


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

The VBC uses shaped shims to raise the roll center and adjust dive and squat on the lower mounts. And round spacers to adjust the upper. Is the X-ray similar?


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

old_dude said:


> The VBC uses shaped shims to raise the roll center and adjust dive and squat on the lower mounts. And round spacers to adjust the upper. Is the X-ray similar?


Not the T3 or the first gen T4.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Grand Masta "P" said:


> Who is "ZOOOOM"???


One of your fellow 1/12th spec racers!


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

Micro_Racer said:


> One of your fellow 1/12th spec racers!


tell ZOOOOM it's on!!!! See you tomorrow after 4:00. Put me down for 1/12 spec.


----------



## jar (Mar 2, 2010)

old_dude said:


> The VBC uses shaped shims to raise the roll center and adjust dive and squat on the lower mounts. And round spacers to adjust the upper. Is the X-ray similar?


Xray T3 has mount points that are bolted to the chassis. Some are longer than others.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

jar said:


> Xray T3 has mount points that are bolted to the chassis. Some are longer than others.


If you can't find a set outside of buying from a store, can you get your roll center where you want it by adjusting the height of the camber links? Not sure if you have enough range of adjustment there. Might not be exactly how you wanted to approach it but directionally it should work.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Adjusting at the bottom is more effective but requires re-setting the springs and droop. Adjusting the camber rod pivot points will only require resetting toe (if front) and camber.


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Old Dude- Are you still racing CRC in WGT?Have ya'll tried the Spec175GT version up there(17.5 /43-47 pinion x84/spec tires and spec bodies)? Or have you switched to VBC?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

A few racers are using the spec WGT 17.5 rules.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

BullFrog said:


> Old Dude- Are you still racing CRC in WGT?Have ya'll tried the Spec175GT version up there(17.5 /43-47 pinion x84/spec tires and spec bodies)? Or have you switched to VBC?


I still run the CRC but only occasionally and as a 13.5 car. Our track is running WGT 17.5 and there is little interest in going to the Spec GT rule set. A couple of guys wanted to but most did not. 
I made an interesting change after seeing Wayne's VBC. I moved the battery to the rear.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

What is everyone racing this Wednesday night?


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

I've changed my set-up alittle on my Spec 175Gt and my WGt. Both have a different version of Waynes. One has the short links and the other has the standard links with either the 45 or 50 set-up for springs.
Both are working great especially in the spec175Gt class- TQ'ed and set a new track record. Only bad thing is the track layout is changing next week.
Our spec 175Gt class is picking up new racers everyweek down here. Have 2-3 coming soon as they get cars (CRC)..


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

micro_racer said:


> what is everyone racing this wednesday night?


usgt.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

17.5 wgt


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

Isn't the next 2 weeks oval?


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

camino86 said:


> Isn't the next 2 weeks oval?


Yes, but Wednesday is a FRP race


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

Has the track put up a list of race dates for April? 

Website ends at March, and I don't feel like digging through this entire thread looking for it.

Thanks!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

~McSmooth~ said:


> Has the track put up a list of race dates for April?
> 
> Website ends at March, and I don't feel like digging through this entire thread looking for it.
> 
> Thanks!


Not yet 

Just finishing the summer schedule up.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Big Thank You to the NORCAR club for hosting the BRP indoor series! Below are the proud owners of a new BRP trophy!

Rookei Class:
1. Kaden Konecsni
2. Katelyn Schuttenberg
3. Travis Gerber

3100Kv Stock Class
1. Don Deutsch
2. Don Pflueger
3. Mark Heitger

Looking forward to the Summer Oval Series!


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

I know quite a few of you guys are from the Brunswick Medina area: check out High Voltage indoor go kart track that just opened in Medina it is a blast :thumbsup:


----------



## nate.wagner (Feb 11, 2014)

Ron, FYI: the voltmeter read 1.2K on the resistor for the power supply but the color bands came out to 1.5K @ 5% tolerance.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

nate.wagner said:


> Ron, FYI: the voltmeter read 1.2K on the resistor for the power supply but the color bands came out to 1.5K @ 5% tolerance.


Could be, go by the color bands. What did the color bands say as the resistor tolerance? I thought that was what one was but that was my electronics course back in the 70's!!


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

Can we get an schedule for next month would like to plan stuff around race days


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

It was posted at the track yesterday and they are working on getting it online.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Next on road race is 3/28. 4/4 and I believe 4/18 and then the Grand Finale Grand Slam on 4/25-26.


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks mackin


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Hi all,

I wanted to take a minute and let everyone know that I have decided to step away from the hobby. 

I wanted to thank everyone at The Gate for the hospitality over the past few months. This was not an easy choice for me to make as RC has been in my blood for about 30 years now. 

I have other things in my life right now that I need to focus on and these things do not allow much if any room to focus on RC. 

I will be posting my gear on RCTech soon. If anyone local is interested in anything I have please PM me either on here or RCTech. 

Thank you again for everything. 

I wish The Gate the very best in the future! 

Chris


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Sorry to hear that Chris. Was really looking forward to racing with you. I hope you will stop out from time to time. Hope you keep up with the BBQ.

chuck


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

That's a bummer, Chris. It was nice seeing you and Tina again.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Best of luck Chris, hope to see you in the future.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Mackin said:


> Next on road race is 3/28. 4/4 and I believe 4/18 and then the Grand Finale Grand Slam on 4/25-26.


Oval on the 17th. thru the 19th. Tour Nationals. MWGS the following weekend.


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Thanks guys,

On one hand I am bummed but on the other some of the things I have going are things I (we) have been working toward for a few years now. I plan to keep in touch and stop out from time to time to maybe take some pics and chit chat. 

Chris


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Hey Guys,

Anyone interested in the C6r body I have on my Xray T4? I have a guy wanting to buy the chassis and parts but he does not want the body and such. 

PM me if you are interested. 

Chris


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

*VBC Wildfire*

If the VBC in the case does not sell this weekend, I will be forced to race(crash) it! :thumbsup: Just sayin...


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

old_dude said:


> Oval on the 17th. thru the 19th. Tour Nationals. MWGS the following weekend.


Forgot The Tour Nats April 17 thru the 19th.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Enjoyed another fine day of racing! Thanks NORCAR for always putting on a good show. The 1/12th spec class is tons of fun!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Although it wasn't a points race we had a nice turnout and great racing. Points races on the same layout the next two Saturdays.


----------



## JimmyMack12 (Jun 25, 2007)

Thought I'd post here if any of the BRP and "VTA" guys are interested in supporting The Gate this summer:

We have a HobbyTalk thread going for the 4th Annual Firecracker Classic:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=436010

We also have a FaceBook page for the event:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Firecracker-Classic/273882322792310


----------

